# Moving to Coimbra, need address.



## redmonkey8 (Jun 18, 2012)

Will be arriving in March 2014 with my wife and two sweet cats. Need a place to rent for about 3-6 months, but can't find anything on the internet in Coimbra that suits our needs which are: larger than 80ms, internet, cat-friendly, and 500 euros or less per month. I'll need to rent it in advance of our departure, and I'll need to have a lease and an address to show the immigration people so they can approve our residency.

Anyone know of anything like this available around March 2014?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Search Casas para alugar - Apartamentos - Coimbra - Casa.Sapo.pt - Portal Nacional de Imobiliário set the page up for you, just select apartments, houses etc to rent


----------



## redmonkey8 (Jun 18, 2012)

canoeman said:


> Search Casas para alugar - Apartamentos - Coimbra - Casa.Sapo.pt - Portal Nacional de Imobiliário set the page up for you, just select apartments, houses etc to rent


I can do that, but the problem is that I want to rent a place _before_ I go, and I need to have it far enough in advance that I can use it as the address on my residency paperwork. Most of these places I've looked into are only available when they're available, require you to be present to rent them, and can't be reserved in advance because the landlords/renters want to get them filled as soon as possible. I've thought of using a vacation rental, but the cost is higher than I want unless I live far outside of the city which I can't really do because I don't have a car.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry but if that's the case then as you say you need to be physically here to pre-arrange or use an Estate Agency which could be your other option closer to the time, at the least you'd require a NIF number (tax number) to complete paperwork and a Portuguese Bank A/c for Direct Debits etc, a Portuguese Bank in USA could get you a NIF and open an account, downside it is a* temporary* NIF and must be made permanent when in POrtugal.

Build a rapport with an agency now so they can act for you as long before as you can afford to rent before the move, I'd tend not to mention cats

Re entry you don't need an address for Schegen Visa but will do for a Residency Visa, lot depends on exactly what you intend doing when here as to Visa you then need


----------



## pintarroxo (Jun 15, 2012)

Have you tried Airbnb? Landlords there are likely to rent long in advance. Plus you can pay with credit card and don't have to deal with Portuguese banks in advance. Otherwise, I can't imagine a landlord wanting to tie up a vacant property for a few months in the future, especially when typical leases last up to 5 years. Also you might need to ease up on your requirements. 80 square meters is palacial when talking about a T1 apartment. Especially for sub-500 euros. Best of luck to you!


----------

